# دارة شحن بطارية السيارة



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

اليكم دارة شحن عملية وسهلة الصنع وتشحن بطارية السيارة بسرعة


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (23 فبراير 2012)

*كل التقدير والاحترام على هذة الهدية الغالية 
وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة*


----------



## الامير ابو احمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن سؤال ؟؟

كم امبير ممكن ان تشحن الدائرة السابقة بطارية سيارة 110 امبير و شكرا لكم


----------



## فقيه العرب (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اتوقع لو طبقؤت طريقتك البطاريه سوف تغلي وتنفجر --- لان البطاريه يجب ان تغذى من دائره smoothing cct


----------



## hussien95 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا أخوتي وللأخ فقيه العرب هذه الدائرة مجربة وشغالة مئة بالمئة وجربها ولاتخاف مالح تنفجر البطارية


----------



## hussien95 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وللأخ الأمير أخي هذه الدارة 5أمبير قسم 110 أمبير البطارية على 5 يطلع الناتج 22 ساعة لشحنة كاملة


----------



## waelazzaz (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

ده توحيد نصف موجه


----------

